# kobudo bo



## geob (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking for some help on kobudo bo katas, I have been practicing bo katas for 1 to 2 years on my own that I have found either in books or on the web.
I have noticed that there are many variations to the katas and even the names.
I cannot find a dojo in my area that trains with the bo.
What I would like to find out is the most common or most accurate style to learn, and any recommendations you may have, including a good organization to research.
I have trained in karate for several years


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 2, 2014)

geob said:


> I am looking for some help on kobudo bo katas, I have been practicing bo katas for 1 to 2 years on my own that I have found either in books or on the web.
> I have noticed that there are many variations to the katas and even the names.
> I cannot find a dojo in my area that trains with the bo.
> What I would like to find out is the most common or most accurate style to learn, and any recommendations you may have, including a good organization to research.
> I have trained in karate for several years





geob said:


> Hi
> gb here still trying to figure out this forum stuff here
> i am a mature adult that has studied karate for several years and am interested in learning more about weapons training specifically the bo or staff, if anyone has the same interests drop me a line New York State western NY
> like to share thoughts



Just wondering, are you specifically looking for associations that teach Bo kata's or weapons in general?  As there are a couple of martial art styles (Ninpo/ninjitsu being an example) in the New York State area that incorporates weapons, including the Bo around you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 2, 2014)

geob said:


> I am looking for some help on kobudo bo katas, I have been practicing bo katas for 1 to 2 years on my own that I have found either in books or on the web.
> I have noticed that there are many variations to the katas and even the names.
> I cannot find a dojo in my area that trains with the bo.
> What I would like to find out is the most common or most accurate style to learn, and any recommendations you may have, including a good organization to research.
> I have trained in karate for several years



There's a reason we always say you can't learn from you-tube or a book... 

Honestly, the best answer is to find a teacher who knows the weapon. The thing is, weapon usage is not a generic thing... it's very specific. Trying to piece together disparate sources (even closely related ones) just doesn't work, as each will have it's own reasons for doing things one way or another... and those reasons aren't covered in the sources you're using. You can even find specific reasons for variations in the same system from one teacher to the next. But, to the point, learning a particular system and their usage of a particular weapon is really just that... learning that particular system.

I'm not sure what you mean by "the most common or most accurate style", though... and, not that familiar with the geography, I did find this pretty quickly: http://cnykarate.com/index.htm They teach Goju Ryu as well as Kobudo.



kitkatninja said:


> Just wondering, are you specifically looking for associations that teach Bo kata's or weapons in general?  As there are a couple of martial art styles (Ninpo/ninjitsu being an example) in the New York State area that incorporates weapons, including the Bo around you.



If Geob is after Kobudo (Ryukyu Kobudo/Okinawan weaponry), the Japanese methods are rather different... I wouldn't be suggesting them, myself. They're almost completely different weapons.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 2, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> ...If Geob is after Kobudo (Ryukyu Kobudo/Okinawan weaponry), the Japanese methods are rather different....



Yeah, I know...  Just offering alternatives


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 1, 2014)

geob said:


> I am looking for some help on kobudo bo katas, I have been practicing bo katas for 1 to 2 years on my own that I have found either in books or on the web.
> I have noticed that there are many variations to the katas and even the names.



Even though it's not live instruction, at least it's a way to get some background knowledge on the subject.  



> I cannot find a dojo in my area that trains with the bo.



You're going to have to keep on looking.  Earlier, you stated that you're from the Buffalo, NY area.  

I know that it's all the way on the other side of the state, but Cleveland Baxter is an expert in the art of Yamanni Ryu, and has trained directly under Oshiro Sensei (in San Francisco).  It may very well be worth your while to train with him, even if it means going to his seminars (he gives seminars all over New York), and visiting his dojo a few times a year.  You'll be getting top notch instruction from a great teacher.  



> What I would like to find out is the most common or most accurate style to learn, and any recommendations you may have, including a good organization to research.
> I have trained in karate for several years



The most common kobudo system out there is probably Mateyoshi Ryu kobudo, followed by Ryu Kyu Kobudo, and then Yamanni Ryu Kobudo.  

Mateyoshi Ryu uses more of short, staccato strikes, putting an emphasis on rapid strikes and followups, while on the other end, Yamanni Ryu focuses on long, flowing strikes that maximize power using the whole body.


----------



## geob (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for you thoughts and information


----------

